# Looking For A USA Made Knife



## Rossymeister (May 15, 2008)

Looking To Buy A Pocket Knife. Here Are The Requirements:
-Made In USA
-3.5'' To 4'' Blade
-50 Dollar Limit
-Can Be Had At Local Shop (Bass Pro,Etc.)
-Will Keep An Edge
-Locking Folder

Thanks In Advance For Your Help.

-Aaron


----------



## Lee1959 (May 15, 2008)

Try a Kabar, they are American made, if you can find a Marbles there, they are also American made.


----------



## Kraid (May 16, 2008)

~Deicide~ said:


> -Can Be Had At Local Shop (Bass Pro,Etc.)


 
Thats the only hard part. Life this requirement and people could reccomend you alot of great knives. I personally have never seen a Benchmade at a store (other than Smokey Mountain Knife Works), but they make many knives that would fit your other requirements.


----------



## Sigman (May 16, 2008)

~Deicide~ said:


> Looking To Buy A Pocket Knife. Here Are The Requirements:
> -Made In USA
> -_*3.5' To 4' Blade*_
> -50 Dollar Limit
> ...


Bold/Italic emphasis mine...WOW, you call a 3.5 foot to 4 foot blade a "pocket knife"? Half my family is from Tennessee and I'm just not remembering them carrying blades like that recently!  

Well, then again during the Civil War...oh that's another whole story...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (May 16, 2008)

~Deicide~ said:


> Looking To Buy A Pocket Knife. Here Are The Requirements:
> -Made In USA
> -3.5' To 4' Blade
> -50 Dollar Limit
> ...


*Spyderco Native!* It's made in USA and can be had for less than 50 bucks from Wal-Mart. I don't think there is a better bang for the buck than that anywhere...


----------



## jasonck08 (May 16, 2008)

I have a S&W (dunno if its made in China or the US) but its very nice. Has a 3.8" camo blade. I highly recommend Smith and Wesson. Cheap and quality knives.


----------



## alantch (May 16, 2008)

Kershaw Storm II might fit your requirements.


----------



## Rossymeister (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I am going today and look at the Spyderco Native and Kershaw Storm II. They both have excellent reviews, I will just have to see them for myself. 

-Aaron


----------



## PkdMslf (May 16, 2008)

+1 For the Spyderco Native. About $40 at Wally World. Best bang for the buck in production folders. USA made, quality S30V blade steel, excellent warranty/customer service.


----------



## Midnightrun (May 16, 2008)

+2 for spyderco native


----------



## Paladin (May 16, 2008)

AFAIK the Buck 110 is still US made, and I carried one on the job and as an EDC for literally decades. Academy Sports has them, probably Wal-o-china-Mart as well.

Paladin


----------



## lightinsky (May 16, 2008)

I second the Kershaw Storm II for $30 at Walmart. It's a great knife for the money. The spyderco native is great too but the storm looks mean and tough. Not all kabars are USA made. Some are made in china.


----------



## cutlerylover (May 16, 2008)

Ditto on the Native, can't beat it for the price, especially the newer S30V version...


----------



## gstrand (May 16, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> *Spyderco Native!* It's made in USA and can be had for less than 50 bucks from Wal-Mart. I don't think there is a better bang for the buck than that anywhere...



AMEN!

Seriously. Great blade at a great price.


----------



## guyg (May 17, 2008)

Buck 110 or the Native are both good choices.


----------



## OCDGearhead (May 19, 2008)

It is just a little out of your price range, but I would at least look at the Buck Kalinga folder. Two models are available. One with S30v and another with AUS8. The S30v model has rosewood scales and also comes with a nicely designed sheath.

For the size, fairly large at around 4inches, I think it is one of the best buys out there. The cheaper model I have seen under fifty dollars the better model as low as seventy.

Pretty limited selection of US made knives at $50. The cheap Benchmades are all from China, but the more expensive knives are made here and the service and quality are as good as you will find. 

Good luck.


----------



## Rossymeister (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I am stuck between the Buck 110 and Spyderco Native. They both appear to be great blades, Just taking my time in deciding.

Thanks again

-Aaron


----------



## cutlerylover (May 19, 2008)

guyg said:


> Buck 110 or the Native are both good choices.


 
Ahh yes, the Buck 110, reminds me of another ALL American lockback very similar in style..the Case Mako...I have a video on the Buck 112 ranger (110's little brother) along side the Case Mako...here is a link...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1Y-2eubv-A


----------



## CLHC (May 20, 2008)

Buck Knives and/or Schrade Knives are pretty good choices for what you're looking for.

Enjoy!


----------



## stitch_paradox (May 21, 2008)

I think only the fixed blade ka bars are made in USA. Most Spyderco natives are made here (USA), but be aware that there are now some Natives in wall mart that are made in China. Buck 110 is also a great choice. May I also suggest a Kershaw Blur if you can find one in a store.

+5 to you man for supporting American made knives!:twothumbs


----------



## mackey (May 21, 2008)

i've had good luck w kershaw and benchmade knives.

benchmade tend to be a bit more pricey in general.

i recommend looking at the ken onion series kershaw. they're around the 30-50 mark depending on model and style. i like the shallot myself and have the leek.

kershaw has excellent customer service. a friend broke his mini mojo doing something stupid (trying to use it to pry something open) and they replaced it.

nother example, i bought an E.T. kershaw from some ****head ebayer and sent in the *rusted* (was listed NIB) blade to kershaw and they also replaced it.


----------



## gstrand (May 21, 2008)

OK... This is probably against the rules, but check this out. 

I have all of these up for trade on a knife site, but would happily give you a smokin' paypal deal. The wife said I have too many knives. So some have to go. 

The Boker AK is auto and being negotiated over as I type, but if you want a Kershaw Ken Onion knife to use, let me know. 

As far as US made, the three Kershaws are all US made. Leek, Scallion and Chive. They are not new in box or anything, but... 

Leek






Scallion





Chive


----------



## xcel730 (May 22, 2008)

I would have to go with Spyderco. They make a handful of folding knives that meet your criteria.


----------



## Lee1959 (May 23, 2008)

CLHC said:


> Buck Knives and/or Schrade Knives are pretty good choices for what you're looking for.
> 
> Enjoy!


 

Schrade and Uncle Henry brand knives are now owned by Taylor Brands and are no longer American made, I believe, if memory serves, they are made in China now. But whereever they are made out of country, they are just a shadow of their former quality. Even a cursory look at a catalog of the old and new will show how very different and cheaper made they are now.


----------



## Patriot (May 23, 2008)

I think it's either +3 or +4 now for the Native including myself. 

I think that's one of the most useful styles they've ever created. One year will archery hunting I went to field dress my God given prise when I realized that I had left my fixed blade at camp. I only had a Cold Steel Vaquero Grande and a Native. I used the Native on the whole deer. It worked as good as I could expect any small clip knife to work. I'll alway keep that knife now after it saved the day for me.


----------



## Rossymeister (May 23, 2008)

I ended up getting the Spyderco Native...BTW, This blade is very sturdy and extremely sharp.

Thanks again for the suggestions

-Aaron


----------



## CLHC (May 23, 2008)

Lee1959 said:


> Schrade and Uncle Henry brand knives are now owned by Taylor Brands and are no longer American made. . .But whereever they are made. . .they are just a shadow of their former quality. Even a cursory look at a catalog of the old and new will show how very different and cheaper made they are now.


Interesting. . .I learned something new today. Thanks!


----------



## guyg (May 25, 2008)

Good choice! I think you`ll be happy with it.


----------



## cyberspyder (May 30, 2008)

stitch_paradox said:


> I think only the fixed blade ka bars are made in USA. Most Spyderco natives are made here (USA), but be aware that there are now some Natives in wall mart that are made in China. Buck 110 is also a great choice. May I also suggest a Kershaw Blur if you can find one in a store.
> 
> +5 to you man for supporting American made knives!:twothumbs



Sypides don't have any Natives made in China, could you've mistaken them for BRK natives? The only "china' Spydies are the Tenacious and the Taiwan made Sage, along with their separate byrd line.

Brendan


----------

